# Using the Antimode mic for REW?



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

As the title states, could I use my Antimode 8033's mic for taking measurements in REW? My other question is could I use that mic without needing an external sound card / power supply for the mic? I'm looking to save as much money as I can, but would really like to take measurements with EQ and without it. 

If you're needing to know what kind of computer I will be using, it's a Dell Inspiron laptop. I can't remember the specific model number at the time, but it's nothing special internally wise. Everything is stock.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

There is no calibration file available for that mic so that alone would prevent you from getting an accurate measurement. Second, the interal sound card is not sufficient for measuring with REW either. There really isn't any way to loopback and get a soundcard calibration file using the internal sound.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Dale Rasco said:


> There is no calibration file available for that mic so that alone would prevent you from getting an accurate measurement. Second, the interal sound card is not sufficient for measuring with REW either. There really isn't any way to loopback and get a soundcard calibration file using the internal sound.


Ok. What's about the cheapest equipment that I could get that would get some accurate measurements ? I would like to be able to do max spl measurements and have it be accurate if possible.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround USB unit works really well as an external sound card. It can usually be found for around $50 and the RadioShack analog SPL can be had for another $50. So as long as you have the cables, $100 plus tax should handle it.


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> There is no calibration file available for that mic so that alone would prevent you from getting an accurate measurement.


Manufacturer have generic calibration file in their site
http://www.dspeaker.com/fileadmin/app_notes/dspeaker/MicAmp8033.cal

They also have preamp for mic available.
http://www.dspeaker.com/en/products/micamp-measurement-kit.shtml

I like to tinker, so I build Linkwitz preamp for mic.

Antimode mic is "Linkwitz modded" Panasonic WM-61A cartridge, that is used in many calibration mics (without mod).
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/sys_test.htm#Mic


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Ile said:


> Manufacturer have generic calibration file in their site
> http://www.dspeaker.com/fileadmin/app_notes/dspeaker/MicAmp8033.cal
> 
> They also have preamp for mic available.
> ...


Thanks for the information! :T I didn't know they had that out there.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Ile said:


> Manufacturer have generic calibration file in their site
> http://www.dspeaker.com/fileadmin/app_notes/dspeaker/MicAmp8033.cal
> 
> They also have preamp for mic available.
> ...


Thanks for the links, they helped a lot. 
Could I use this with my Antimode's mic, and not have to buy an external sound card for my laptop ? 

http://verkkokauppa.planeetta.net/epages/Planeetta.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/vlsi/Products/80331

Or would the external sound card still be needed ?


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

sub_junkie said:


> Thanks for the links, they helped a lot.
> Could I use this with my Antimode's mic, and not have to buy an external sound card for my laptop ?
> 
> http://verkkokauppa.planeetta.net/epages/Planeetta.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/vlsi/Products/80331
> ...


Micamp only take it's power from USB, so you still need external sound card to get line in/out connection to your laptop.

If you have desktop pc available, use that for measurement. Most ten year old or newer desktops have line in/out connections integrated to motherboard.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Ile said:


> Micamp only take it's power from USB, so you still need external sound card to get line in/out connection to your laptop.
> 
> If you have desktop pc available, use that for measurement. Most ten year old or newer desktops have line in/out connections integrated to motherboard.


Ahh ok. I'll see if my desktop has the needed things :T thanks for the help.


----------

